# breeding bearded dragons



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

if i where 2 buy to bearded dragons what size tank would be sutibal for them for breeding? and how big do they grow.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

any 1 at all?


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

id say around a 50gal for 2


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

i dont know if they make 50 gallon breeders i know its 20 40 and 60

I would save time and money by just purchasing the 60 now...or if you ont have the money..the 40 will do

You should buy a 7 dollar bearded dragon keeping book. They provide lots of info on them and how to breed and incubate the eggs

I have had one before and it was the best lizard I have ever owned.

Females get to about 12-14 inches and the males usually 2-4 inches bigger

Good Luck


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

I would say for a breeding attempt you should have at least a 90 gal.

Trystan


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

in my 110uk gallon tank i have a baby bearded dragon and a baby chinese water dragon with 2 baby boscs and there all perfectly fine been 2geather for around 6weeks and the water dragon and the bearded sit 2geather or on top of each other or feed 2 geather where the boscs prefer 2 hide and only come out really when there is food around.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

PiranhaAttack said:


> in my 110uk gallon tank i have a baby bearded dragon and a baby chinese water dragon with 2 baby boscs and there all perfectly fine been 2geather for around 6weeks and the water dragon and the bearded sit 2geather or on top of each other or feed 2 geather where the boscs prefer 2 hide and only come out really when there is food around.


WOW.









I cannot tell you how bad this is for your animals.

The water dragons and bearded dragon alone need completely different environments. One is a desert animal. The other needs high humidity. Nevermind the fact that the monitors are a lot more aggressive and can rip them apart. And that's not even considering the fact that you have way too many animals in your enclosure.

Do these animals a favour and separate them.


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

Mettle said:


> in my 110uk gallon tank i have a baby bearded dragon and a baby chinese water dragon with 2 baby boscs and there all perfectly fine been 2geather for around 6weeks and the water dragon and the bearded sit 2geather or on top of each other or feed 2 geather where the boscs prefer 2 hide and only come out really when there is food around.


WOW.









I cannot tell you how bad this is for your animals.

The water dragons and bearded dragon alone need completely different environments. One is a desert animal. The other needs high humidity. Nevermind the fact that the monitors are a lot more aggressive and can rip them apart. And that's not even considering the fact that you have way too many animals in your enclosure.

Do these animals a favour and separate them.
[/quote]

Nah man there all babies and there all perfectly fine ill show pics once im at my own house and take my digi cam round, the tank is set up with a cermaic heater in the middle afew large branches for them 2 lay and climb on and 1 side has a basking lamp for the bearded dragon which it hardly use's the other side used 2 be a small pond for the water dragon but it was filled in and afew more plants where planted there there is compost on the bottom for the plants then it is covered with woodchippings on the top and they are all totally fine with each other on the nite the bearded dragon and the water dragon sit on top of each other and sometimes what looks like they are licking each other they even all go 2 the food dish some times and feed 2geather the water dragon is a female and the bearded is a male, as for the boscs i am not sure wot sex they are but they only come out when they want food other then that they lay under some wood but but there perfectly fine 2geather,


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

^ they mite seem fine but believe me they are not....u should listen to the peeps on teis site and seperate. believe me it will be much better


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

nah they are fine 2geather.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Mettle is so correct














seperate those bitches


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

PiranhaAttack said:


> nah they are fine 2geather.


We'l see, when the boscs grow 3 times the size of the others and eat them all.


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

alrite so i may take out the boscs, here are a few pics anyhow.

Paul


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great setup, the monitors look nice but there going to grow real soon


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

yep ill keep that in mind


----------

